# Science Fiction / Sci-Fi / Fantasy Genre Media. Your suggestions for cool shit here !



## Wolfenstein (Nov 9, 2009)

Films : They Live , The Thing , Cube and Critters.

Books : Dune by Frank Herbert and Master of Games Iain M. Banks.

Replies in a coherent format plz ! =)

Go !

TV shows and other formats are welcome too =)


----------



## Arminius (Nov 9, 2009)

Books: The Black Company, The Thrawn Trilogy, Gaunt's Ghosts

Films: A Clockwork Orange, Howl's moving castle


----------



## DavyH (Nov 10, 2009)

Sci-fi is a genre that prospers in the television environment - films don't allow for development of the rules of a universe and the line between too much exposition - boredom - and too little - incomprehensibility - is a fairly thin one.

That said: the first Matrix film. Dark City. Strange Days. The Thing (the remake that is).

Books: I tend to go for authors - Alistair Reynolds. Neal Asher. Iain M Banks. Greg Bear. Peter Hamilton is highly rated, but I've never managed to get into his books. The Dune trilogy (God Emperor was tolerable, but everything after that is just crap).


----------



## Wolfenstein (Nov 10, 2009)

Book : Hyperion by Dan Simmons


----------



## MrJack (Nov 10, 2009)

Books: 'Prelude To Foundation' and 'Nightfall', both written by Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 10, 2009)

TV show/Movie = Firefly/Serenity

But damn it was all over way too soon 

And I finally saw the first Star Trek movie the other day. I saw it when I was very young, but didn't remember much. Sure it's kinda corny in today's standards, but I think it had a nice plot. I think I liked pretty much all the ST movie's I've seen, and haven't even seen the latest one yet.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Nov 10, 2009)

Books: Perdido Street Station, The Scar, and Iron Council by China Mieville. This guy is a great modern writer and these books are really well paced and incorporate elements of steampunk, fantasy, and gothic horror.

TV: Battlestar Galactica (the newer one, not the 70s/80s one). Its seriously epic.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Nov 10, 2009)

MrJack said:


> Books: 'Prelude To Foundation' and 'Nightfall', both written by Isaac Asimov.


 Ive never read any asimov . . . I know the shame of it all !!! haha

Will check out his Foundation books for sure though !

=)


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 10, 2009)

If you are into the hardcore science/sci-fi horror thing I suggest Scott Sigler's books Infected and Contagious.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Nov 10, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> If you are into the hardcore science/sci-fi horror thing I suggest Scott Sigler's books Infected and Contagious.


 Yus Yus Yus! This sounds great ! =) thanks ! =)

Mark


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Nov 10, 2009)

Wolfenstein said:


> Yus Yus Yus! This sounds great ! =) thanks ! =)
> 
> Mark



All his books are podcast for free also through iTunes. Here is his website for reference. 

Scott Sigler: Bestselling Horror Author and Failed Pimp


----------



## Wolfenstein (Nov 11, 2009)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> All his books are podcast for free also through iTunes. Here is his website for reference.
> 
> Scott Sigler: Bestselling Horror Author and Failed Pimp


 XD


----------



## Miek (Nov 20, 2009)

Good on ya for recommending Dune. The first is definitely my favorite out of what I've read (I'm avoiding his son's work on the series ).

Discworld is pretty great. The first one in the series is "The Colour of Magic."
They're Terry Prachett books.


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 20, 2009)

Movies; Repo; The Genetic Opera, Event Horizon

TV Shows/Series; Dr Who (_only_ the episodes from the 60's to the end of the 80's. The new episodes are utter shite), Lost In Space

I felt like I knew more than that, apparently I'm more ofa fantasy guy


----------



## silentrage (Nov 20, 2009)

Asimov's Foundation series, fan-fucking-tastic sci-fi epic. I think it beat the LotRs series on some big award or other. And of course the I, Robot books are awesome too, the intrigue and depth of the books really put the film to shame.


----------



## MrJack (Nov 21, 2009)

silentrage said:


> Asimov's Foundation series, fan-fucking-tastic sci-fi epic. I think it beat the LotRs series on some big award or other. And of course the I, Robot books are awesome too, the intrigue and depth of the books really put the film to shame.



I really need to buy all the 'Foundation', 'Robot' and 'Galactic Empire' books. The local library only has a few 'Foundation' books and one book from the 'Robot' series. To make matters worse almost all of them are translated, usually to Finnish, and I prefer reading them in the original language if at all possible.

I'm currently reading 'Foundation's Fear' by Gregory Benford, which is a part of the 'Second Foundation Trilogy'.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 21, 2009)

Iain M Bank and Asimov for certain for SciFi and although predictable Tolkein amd Robert Jordan for Fantasy. Add a little Michael Moorcock (who has written in both genres) and you have a reasonable starting point.

As far as films go - The Thing (the 1982 remake), Blade Runner, Terminator, Invasion of the Body Snatchers, Brazil, Metropolis...then Pan's Labyrinth, the LOTR Trilogy, Dark Crystal, The Fountain...so much to chose from


----------



## shredfreak (Nov 21, 2009)

banned & the banished sage from james clemens is def worth checking out.

Clive barkers abarat & weaveworld are great reads too, aswell as others like Mr. B Gone. 

Have some of his books on order now for over a month come to think of it 

Might check out the otherworld series from kelley armstrong out aswell after i'm done reading through barker stuff.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 22, 2009)

Dan Abnett - as good as the Gaunt's Ghosts series is, I actually liked Ravenor and Eisenhorn more.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 22, 2009)

For good sci-fi novels, you can't go wrong with the triumvirate of Larry Niven, Steven Barnes and Jerry Pournelle. They've written some absolute sci-fi classics.


Other than that... I  Star Trek in all its myriad forms.


----------



## MFB (Nov 22, 2009)

The Dark Tower series is a must for anyone. I'm re-reading "The Gunslinger" and "Drawing of The Three" then hoping to make it through the other ...5? Yeah, 5. I used to read during highschool (as a junior and senior when you could fuck off) and then I graduated and stopped reading until now.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 23, 2009)

MFB said:


> The Dark Tower series is a must for anyone. I'm re-reading "The Gunslinger" and "Drawing of The Three" then hoping to make it through the other ...5? Yeah, 5. I used to read during highschool (as a junior and senior when you could fuck off) and then I graduated and stopped reading until now.



Ah yes, Mr King.

Not sure how I missed him but good call


----------



## phaeded0ut (Nov 25, 2009)

Kinda surprised no one has talked about good ol' (he isn't really that old) Uncle Shirow, "Masamune Shirow" of "Ghost in the Shell" fame. 

Douglas Adams, Terry Prachet, Neil Gaiman for the humorous side. I'd love to see "Good Omens, Bad Omens" as a movie. Wasn't disappointed with the BBC series on "Neverwhere" though it could've done with a larger budget. Greatly enjoyed, "Mirrormask" as a fantasy movie.

Phillip K. Dick (who has had a few of his books turned into very influential movies). Ridley Scott really can't be topped for his interpretation of "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?" in the movie, "Bladerunner." 

Phillip Jose Farmer for "Riverworld" series, though there have been some aborted attempts at creating TV shows of this series, it could do with a fresh try.

Ray Bradbury is another one who had a few of his stories produced as semi-decent, but highly influential movies.

C. J. Cherryh - I'd love to see the Chanur series or Foreigner series be produced on the silver screen. "Cyteen" and "Downbelow Station" would be really tough, but doable.

Have to agree with Iain M. Banks, and would really love to see any of the "Culture" series become a movie.

Favorite Sci-Fi Movies: "Bladerunner," "A Scanner Darkly," "the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy," "Ghost in the Shell 1 and 2," "Serenity," and "Jacob's Ladder."

Favorite TV-Shows: (the AMC version and the original) "The Prisoner," "Babylon 5" and "Doctor Who."


----------



## lobee (Nov 25, 2009)

This xmas I'm only asking for books(well maybe beer too, but everyone in my family already knows I'll always take beer). I'm not big into the whole gift thing so I figured books aren't expensive or hard to come by. Thanks to the awesome recommendations of everyone in the thread I now have a big ole list! 


*Ben's Big Ole Book List, Bitches!*

The Dark Tower series by Stephen King

Infected 
Contagious > by Scott Sigler

Foundation series 
Nightfall > by Isaac Asimov

Consider Phlebas
Player of Games > by Iain M. Banks

H.P. Lovecraft collection/anthology(can anyone suggest a good one specifically?)

Imajica
Weaveworld > by Clive Barker


Thanks again! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Miek (Nov 25, 2009)

lobee said:


> This xmas I'm only asking for books(well maybe beer too, but everyone in my family already knows I'll always take beer). I'm not big into the whole gift thing so I figured books aren't expensive or hard to come by. Thanks to the awesome recommendations of everyone in the thread I now have a big ole list!
> 
> 
> *Ben's Big Ole Book List, Bitches!*
> ...



Del Ray puts out a very nice collection of Lovecraft Anthologies, but I'm not actually too familiar with anything larger than these.
Oh, and I recommend avoiding anything with August Derleth's writing. Blegh.


----------



## shredfreak (Nov 30, 2009)

lobee said:


> This xmas I'm only asking for books(well maybe beer too, but everyone in my family already knows I'll always take beer). I'm not big into the whole gift thing so I figured books aren't expensive or hard to come by. Thanks to the awesome recommendations of everyone in the thread I now have a big ole list!
> 
> 
> *Ben's Big Ole Book List, Bitches!*
> ...



I got one of those colletion things from Lovecraft & it's great.

I'm still trying to find a copy of ImaJica somewhere since i got notified it's out of order 

I'm having a go at Kelley Armstrong atm. Not really sure what to expect so i'll see if it's any good.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Dec 8, 2009)

I just bought the first my first Asimov book "Foundation" im about half way through and Hardin is dealing with his second crisis =) very cool thanks


----------



## silentrage (Dec 8, 2009)

^ Cool! 
Did you get the first trilogy? If so might wanna have the second foundation trilogy on order before you finish the first, I read them back to back and it was awesometastic.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 9, 2009)

For Lovecraft in particular:

Omnibus: At the Mountains of Madness and Other Novels of Terror No. 1 H.P. Lovecraft Omnibus: Amazon.co.uk: H.P. Lovecraft: Books

Cheap, can be found easily.

For other writers in that Mythos this series is fantastic and they're all fairly cheap:

The Book of Eibon: Histories of the Elder Magi, Episodes of Eibon of Mhu Thulan, the Papyrus of the Dark Wisdom, Psalms of the Silent and the Eibonic Rituals Call of Cthulhu Fiction: Amazon.co.uk: Clark Ashton Smith, Robert M. Price: Books


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit late to this thread... Some excellent suggestions from everyone.

Can I add...

The Hyperion/Endymion books, and the Illium books by Dan Simmons.

Scar Night by Alan Campbell.

Poison Study by Maria V. Snyder.

Storm Constantine's Wreaththu trilogy.

Kurt Vonnegut's Cat's Cradle

The Styx by Matt White

Faction Paradox: 'The Book of the War', edited by Lawrence Miles.

The Darkness The Comes Before by R. Scott Bakker.


If you're into Lovecraft, make sure you try...

The King In Yellow by Robert W. Chambers.

My Work Is Not Yet Done by Thomas Ligotti.

Any decent collections of Clark Ashton Smith and Robert E. Howard.

Ramsey Campbell's Cold Print.

Threshold by Caitlin R. Kiernan.


----------



## coldm51 (Jan 4, 2010)

movie: i would have to say maybe the killing room. its not the best but very similiar.


----------



## MrJack (Jan 4, 2010)

I got the first three books ('Foundation', 'Foundation And Empire' and 'Second Foundation') in the 'Foundation' series as Christmas gifts. I've read through the first two and I've got less than half of 'Second Foundation' left to enjoy. I just have to order the remaining books myself!


----------



## oldbulllee (Jan 4, 2010)

no clue bout the movies, except MAYBE " a scanner darkly" ( did i spell it right?)
as for books, apart from P.K.Dick, anything by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling.
for another type of fiction anything by William Burroughs, starting with Naked Lunch onwards.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 12, 2010)

Just finished reading "Light" by M. John Harrison. The book has some great ideas and was very different to most of the sci fi ive read. 

If you have spare time and its in your local library check it out 4/5*'s

Mark =]


----------



## caparison_x (Jun 7, 2010)

I think

Author Title

Michael Crichton	The Andromeda Strain
Arthur C Clarke	Rendezvous With Rama 
Dan Simmons	Hyperion 
Aldous Huxley	Brave New World
Daniel Keyes	Flowers for Algernon

are some cool books

I also think any one who likes sci fi should try the Dune series too


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 12, 2010)

oldbulllee said:


> no clue bout the movies, except MAYBE " a scanner darkly" ( did i spell it right?)
> as for books, apart from P.K.Dick, anything by William Gibson and Bruce Sterling.
> for another type of fiction anything by William Burroughs, starting with Naked Lunch onwards.




I'm suprissed William Gibson wasn't mentioned earlier.

The Sprawl Trilogy is fantastic (neuromancer, Count Zero and Mona Lisa Overdrive).

Another good authour is Richard Morgan, Altered Carbon is a fantastic first Novel.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Jun 12, 2010)

"The Difference Engine" by William Gibson. I think someone mentioned him earlier, but Alastair Reynolds. He is AMAZING and actually worked for the European Space Agency. I'd recommend starting with Revelation Space first.
And my absolute favorite science fiction author Orson Scott Card. I'd highly recommend the Ender's Game series, the Homecoming Saga, and the Alvin Maker series.
And of course Frank Herbert's Dune series. 
If you're in the mood to read something a little more creative and whimsical I'd recommend Kurt Vonnegut Jr. 
If anyone is into cyberpunk, I'd check out Richard Paul Russo's Carlucci trilogy (Destroying Angel, Carlucci's Edge, and Carlucci's Heart). It's sort of a noir detective type story about a cop tracking down a serial killer in futuristic, overcrowded city. 
Not really science fiction, but Carl Sagan is always a nice read as well.

As for movies - Moon (so fucking good), Dark City, Gattaca, Soylent Green, Event Horizon, Blade Runner, A Scanner Darkly, Dune, Cube, Children of Men, Farscape and Bablyon 5 TV series, the Thing, and Johnny Mnemonic.

Sorry for the long post. I'm a bit of a nerd.


----------



## Chiba666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't believe I forgot Bablyon 5, even with the first 2 series right in front of me, that was one show I never missed in my early teens


----------



## BenInKY (Jun 15, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> TV: Battlestar Galactica (the newer one, not the 70s/80s one). Its seriously epic.



This! It's the best TV show ever. Right now you can get the whole series for $155 on Amazon on Blu-Ray. That's a deal.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 15, 2010)

TV: Doctor Who, Lost, Battlestar Galactica
Movies: 2001 A Space Odyssey, Moon, The Matrix
Books: Anything by Philip K. Dick, Frank Herbert, Robert Heinlein, or Kurt Vonnegut. "The Garden of Forking Paths" by Borges, "Ada" by Vladimir Nabokov.


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 5, 2010)

I just saw the trailer for Inception with leo dicaprio looks pretty cool 
Any one else know about the plot ? Trailer shows leo as some kind of spook out to steal peoples ideas ?!


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 15, 2010)

Film : Inception


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 15, 2010)

This has renamed "Crowley" since the trailer came out, in the Horror section.


----------



## caparison_x (Jul 23, 2010)

Film: Splice


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jul 23, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


> This has renamed "Crowley" since the trailer came out, in the Horror section.




I saw this a while back - it has moments of sheer, over-the-top excess and interludes of predictable dribble....however, I found myself enjoying it


----------



## caparison_x (Apr 12, 2011)

So I know this is old news now



But I just saw this on the week end and it was pretty cool, does any one know of any books or films like this ?


----------



## Overtone (Apr 12, 2011)

I can tell you that the director Duncan Jones made a film called Moon 2-3 years ago that's pretty cool! Slow paced, but awesome...

I'm just popping in to say Pandorum was a lot better than I expected it to be.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 12, 2011)

Moon is a brilliant film.

Pandorum is also very good, basically The Descent but in space.

I really want to see Source Code.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 13, 2011)

Books: Somebody recommended Roadside Picnic to me in a different thread, and I've found it to be a fantastic read. I don't really do sci-fi and fantasy, though (at least not since I was a wee littl'un), so I can't make many recommendations. Perhaps the Bible? World's highest selling fantasy novel, you can't go wrong.

Films:
Fantasy - John Boorman's Excalibur, Willow, the Conan movies, Cave Dwellers (the MTS3K version is hilarious), and there are a ton more that I can't remember at the moment.
Sci-fi - Zardoz, Southland Tales, Demolition Man, Back To The Future, and Judge Dredd.




Television series: I don't know, everything good that I know of has been mentioned. Space 1999? 
Actually, if you can find Saul of the Mole Men at all, that's fucking gold. Completely un-serious, though. Also, I did a thread on Red Dwarf recently:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/152386-red-dwarf.html


----------



## Explorer (Apr 13, 2011)

caparison_x said:


> So I know this is old news now
> 
> (Source Code)
> 
> But I just saw this on the week end and it was pretty cool, does any one know of any books or films like this ?



Deja Vu with Denzel Washington
Next with Nicholas Cage
Run Lola Run (German film)

Replay (book) by Ken Grimwood

Quantum Leap (television series, closest to execution of idea)


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 14, 2011)

A series not quite as super amazing as the Dark Tower is Eriksons Malazan book of the Fallen. Just finished it.. Seriously good read. 

I will also add some momentum to Dune, at least the ones written by Frank Herbert. His son and that other fellow just don't have the same provocation through style. The Butlerian Jihad wasn't bad though. 

Can't think of any films or tv, not really my thing.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 14, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Deja Vu with Denzel Washington
> Next with Nicholas Cage
> Run Lola Run (German film)
> 
> ...


 
Deja Vu is an awesome film, and I grew up watching Quantum leap.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 14, 2011)

Chiba666 said:


> I'm suprissed William Gibson wasn't mentioned earlier.
> 
> The Sprawl Trilogy is fantastic (neuromancer, Count Zero and Mona Lisa Overdrive).





He's also an absolutely brilliant stylist. I love reading him.


----------



## heretic (May 26, 2011)

I like some of michio kaku's books

and theres a show on discovery called "the universe" which is really awesome


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

one of my fav Sci-fi movies is Sunshine... mostly due to the score, but the movies is the shit as well..


----------



## Bennykins (May 30, 2011)

Chiba666 said:


> Can't believe I forgot Bablyon 5, even with the first 2 series right in front of me, that was one show I never missed in my early teens



Last year I finished my Honours thesis on B5. I have been collecting all the JMS scripts and Christopher Franke soundtracks that have been released. Looking to get some more B5 memorabilia as I can afford it. Londo and G'kar figurines ftw!


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2011)

Just started Dune a few days ago after taking a leave from Black Company. Hopefully it picks up, but at the moment, it's not bad; just having a hard time remembering all the names and stuff, traditional "new Sci-fi/fantasy series memory loss"


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^

The first book of Dune is probably more upbeat than anything until Herberts Last 2. Good reads, but don't expect a quick pace.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys need to check out 'Wonders of the Solar System' and 'Wonders of the Universe' by Brian Cox. It was a series made for the BBC and he explains some really huge concept in easy ways. He's like the British version of Michio Kaku, and has actually been in a couple of his documentaries too. 

Also The Fifth Element is a funny sci-fi movie featuring Milla Jovovich who is awesomely cute in it. <3


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 1, 2011)

^^^

BBC, I am there . Seriously I love the BBC, I have their newest series on the shelf in the living room (Planet Earth, Blue Planet and Life. Picked them up for the wife, the cinematography in Planet Earth is ridiculous).


----------



## MFB (Jun 1, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^^
> 
> The first book of Dune is probably more upbeat than anything until Herberts Last 2. Good reads, but don't expect a quick pace.



God damn it, well if the character is at least interesting that'll make me invest something in it. I fell in love with Roland's character so that's why I finished The Dark Tower (and because well, I wanted the Tower too) but B.C.'s characters all felt like they were at arms length for the first two fifths of the book. There was no attachment.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 1, 2011)

shredguitar7 said:


> one of my fav Sci-fi movies is Sunshine... mostly due to the score, but the movies is the shit as well..



I love that movie as well. The look is great, especially on Bluray. It's also very well acted, although I was surprised by a couple of the casting choices. Mainly Michelle "woman who could probably kill you in 6400 different ways" Yeoh as a botanist.

To be honest, I couldn't get past the first book in the Dune saga, although I own the whole thing, it's just soooo sloooooow. However, I quite enjoyed the 2000 film remake along with the 2003 adaptation of Dune Messiah and Children of Dune.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Also The Fifth Element is a funny sci-fi movie featuring Milla Jovovich who is awesomely cute in it. <3



 Pretty much everyone I know loves this movie. It's just so much fun.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 1, 2011)

I <3 Larry Niven, especially the Ringworld series (the folks over at Bungie owe him _something, _surely...). His book The Integral Trees is an interesting read, as are novels he's done with other authors like Jerry Pournelle, such as The Legacy of Heorot and the Man/Kzin Wars series, which tie in with the universe/lore from Ringworld. 

I haven't read much fantasy, but I was a big fan of Piers Anthony when I was a youngin', particularly the Xanth series. Good, goofy fun, that.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 2, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^^
> 
> BBC, I am there . Seriously I love the BBC, I have their newest series on the shelf in the living room (Planet Earth, Blue Planet and Life. Picked them up for the wife, the cinematography in Planet Earth is ridiculous).


 
If there's one thing Britain has ever been great at, it's documentaries. The BBC does some stunning stuff, and Brian Cox's series are no exception.


----------



## neoclassical (Jun 2, 2011)

Books: Ringworld, The Integral Trees, World of Ptaavs, anything by Larry Niven. 2001-3001 by Clarke.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 6, 2011)

MFB said:


> God damn it, well if the character is at least interesting that'll make me invest something in it. I fell in love with Roland's character so that's why I finished The Dark Tower (and because well, I wanted the Tower too) but B.C.'s characters all felt like they were at arms length for the first two fifths of the book. There was no attachment.



You may want to try some Erikson, his strongest point is characters, and the dimension to them can be pretty high, but once again it would be a slow start and he is scant on description. The fact he had a large selection with individual motivations and such was impressive however. There is some stuff you can look back at and appreciate at the end of the series also, much like the dark tower he ties it all together really really well.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> You may want to try some Erikson, his strongest point is characters, and the dimension to them can be pretty high, but once again it would be a slow start and he is scant on description. The fact he had a large selection with individual motivations and such was impressive however. There is some stuff you can look back at and appreciate at the end of the series also, much like the dark tower he ties it all together really really well.



Sounds like Erikson is someone I should check out then, will do


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2011)

MFB said:


> Sounds like Erikson is someone I should check out then, will do



I know I loved it, but as I said, don't expect much description, you will have to draw most of your own pictures of landscape (and to some extent characters). There was one event in the finale, that is sort of glossed over that took you all the way back to something in the second book, if you catch it. I didn't but my wife did, but there is that much going on in these, and that much thought. Another neat feature is all but book 9 stand pretty much alone in terms of story, they have very logical ending points, no cliff hangers etc.

Spoiler for Dark Tower, slightly




Spoiler



Kind of like the whole Roland and the Demon and Suzanna thing all coming together, most of the actions have direction regardless of what you see at the time, or how random some things appear. That is something in a large literary piece I appreciate.


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't worry, I've been done with Dark Tower for a long time so nothing is spoiled for me  But it sucks being done with the series since it's phenomenal.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 7, 2011)

MFB said:


> Don't worry, I've been done with Dark Tower for a long time so nothing is spoiled for me  But it sucks being done with the series since it's phenomenal.



I know you read it, that was for others  . King is actually working on a 4.5 set between Wizard (in my opinion the weakest of the series, the flashback was too long, see the book) and Wolves. Supposed to bridge between the two better by filling in the scant mentioned events between. Normally I wouldn't go for something like that, but I am a huge Dark Tower geek.


----------



## MFB (Jun 7, 2011)

WHAT?! "Wizards & Glass" is phenomenal, and probably my favorite in the series, GAH WE CAN'T BE FRIENDS.

...and yes, I've been looking forward to "Wind Through the Keyhole" for ages now


----------



## MFB (Jun 9, 2011)

Mother. Fucker.

Didn't even realize Erikson was the one who did the Malazan series  I've always been like "Isn't Malazan super nerdy, and right up there with GRRM's works and Jordan too?" but I guess I'll have to put my pre-conceived notions aside for good literature now.


----------



## Overtone (Jun 9, 2011)

When I finished the Dark Tower I was sad I wouldn't have Eddie, Roland, et. al in my life every day. It was like my favorite TV show had been canceled. Though I was pretty sick of some of the cutesy stuff by the end of it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jun 12, 2011)

MFB said:


> Mother. Fucker.
> 
> Didn't even realize Erikson was the one who did the Malazan series  I've always been like "Isn't Malazan super nerdy, and right up there with GRRM's works and Jordan too?" but I guess I'll have to put my pre-conceived notions aside for good literature now.



No, it is nothing like Jordan, Jordan is a character clusterfuck spiraling out of control with little resolution and pages of description  (I read all of his at one point, nothing post mortem though, can't be assed although I have heard the new writer is actually better). Martin would be closer, but still very very different beasts. 

Notions are dangerous, I didn't make it past page 50 the first time through Gardens of the moon, second time when I gave it a fair chance however it was quite good.


----------



## yidcorer (Jun 12, 2011)

Pretty much everything has been said.

I guess Carpenter´s "in the mouth of madness" could classify as both sci-fi and horror?

All of lovecraft´s stuff is amazing.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jun 12, 2011)

How is it that not one of the three Stargate series is not in this thread.

I know quite a lot of it is popcorn serial stuff, but that's why it's so good. You get right from just amusing to downright disturbing and allegorical.

I mean it'll never come to the level of Battlestar Galactica (seriously, if you haven't seen this you NEED to watch the whole thing from the start. Worst name, but the character development is on par with shows like the West Wing - possibly better) but it's entertaining.


With books, Kevin J. Anderson's "The Saga of Seven Suns" is something I finished recently...

Also +1 trillion for the Dark Tower

Also the "Otherland" series...

Gosh I could write hundreds of books, shows, movies...


----------



## Xaios (Jun 23, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> How is it that not one of the three Stargate series is not in this thread.
> 
> I know quite a lot of it is popcorn serial stuff, but that's why it's so good. You get right from just amusing to downright disturbing and allegorical.



SG1 was great, I loved that show. Atlantis was also really good.

SGU was... not very good. I was never a big fan of Star Trek: Voyager (despite being a huge trekkie), but it was done a lot better, despite the fact that they tended to focus on Jeri Ryan's tits (magnificent though they were) as much as characterization in some of the latter portion of the series.


----------

